# Liuqid clomid help!



## wildjess (Feb 9, 2012)

i just got sum liquid clomid in today and it has alot of chunks in it
and particles floating around? is  it old r something or maybe the tablets havent dissolved yet?  

any input well be appreciated thnx!


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 9, 2012)

contact who ever you got it from and send them pics...


----------



## wildjess (Feb 9, 2012)

okay bro tried the nolva from the to i think their both bunk


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 9, 2012)

shake it up before you take it, wheres it from?


----------



## wildjess (Feb 10, 2012)

from 
melanotanpeptide.com i got sum hcg from them to i havent herd of any reviews from them but i needed  sum hcg,ill shake it up sum


----------



## Xqshuner (Feb 10, 2012)

It is a suspension, so there will particles floating around in it. You just need to remember to shake it up real good every time before you pull from it.


----------



## tballz (Feb 10, 2012)

You should stick with the forum's sponsors.


----------



## wildjess (Feb 10, 2012)

okay thnx the hcg just tested negative on a prego test  what sponsors r on here?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 10, 2012)

Lots of gtg sponsors on here!


----------



## melanotanpeptide (Jun 12, 2012)

Well let me comment on some of these posts. 

For one we are on a major board as a sponsor so we are not some fly by night shop. Been around for many years. 

Clomid has a low crash point so yes just a little soak in warm water and it's clear and ready to go. 

I in no way want to disrespect the suppliers here. There are plenty of 100% positive reviews of us and you may find one or two negative because no matter how good you treat a customer you can't make anyone 
happy and the squeaky wheel always draws more attention. 

lastly our HCG is legit, NOT ALL HCG RESPONDS to ALL HCG TESTS. We do have tests that it does react too. Just because it doesn't react doesn't mean it's not legit. Just a little fyi. 
Especially with synthetic HCG. 

It just seems someone with an ax to grind comes out and just hammers on a legit company. On our end it's a non-stop endless chore to keep your rep from being trashed by a few with an ax to grind. 
Enough said, thank you for the opportunity to vent.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm glad to see yall on the board. I've used them for a while with great results. Never tried anything but the HCG but it's on point. I HIGHLY recommend these guys. They are a little pricey but you get what you pay for. Maybe I will try their adex. Last time I looked it was dosed at 5mg/ml!!


----------



## tballz (Jun 12, 2012)

melanotanpeptide said:


> Clomid has a low crash point so yes just a little soak in warm water and it's clear and ready to go.


Yep...liquid clomi and liquid tamox both crash easily and need to be heated back up to go back into solution.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 14, 2012)

tballz said:


> You should stick with the forum's sponsors.



Agreed!
I rec CEM and Orbit here 100% GOOD peoples


----------

